# iPad will save tablet PC's more than it will save books....



## pacificd (Apr 24, 2010)

I was discussing the ipad with my dad the other night and mentioned all the "new" tablets coming to market including an "ideapad"

He goes "new? I bought one two years ago for work" and quickly pulled it out of his briefcase.

Um....Apple will hopefully help books, but it is in publishers best interests to have multiple outlets.

Same old thread I guess...sorry.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey, I even bought Apple's first tablet computer: The Newton MessagePad. I got the MP100 in 1993 and the MP2000 in 1996. It was a wonderful device, which I still have. Not a great monochrome LCD screen, though. The OS got permanently broken by the year 2010, though.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newton_MessagePad

Mike


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I had a Newton, bought one of the original model (I forget the designation) when it was about to be replaced by an upgraded version.  It was too large to carry around all the time, and didn't have the media viewing, app, and internet surfing capabilities the iPad has to make it attractive around the house or when traveling.  I had the idea of using my Newton as a PDA, but it was so large I just couldn't get into the habit of carrying it around, plus it insisted on interpreting every "L" I wrote as the English Pound sign (which I once wrote in an essay test on Great Expectations in 7th grade or so in a futile attempt to impress the teacher, but haven't written since.  If there was a way to tell it "never interpret anything as a Pound sign!" I couldn't find it.  It made writing really annoying, though I suppose substituting a Pound sign for L didn't really harm anything since I was the only one who saw it.

I have no idea where my Newton is now.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I had a Newton, bought one of the original model (I forget the designation) when it was about to be replaced by an upgraded version. It was too large to carry around all the time, and didn't have the media viewing, app, and internet surfing capabilities the iPad has to make it attractive around the house or when traveling. I had the idea of using my Newton as a PDA, but it was so large I just couldn't get into the habit of carrying it around, plus it insisted on interpreting every "L" I wrote as the English Pound sign (which I once wrote in an essay test on Great Expectations in 7th grade or so in a futile attempt to impress the teacher, but haven't written since. If there was a way to tell it "never interpret anything as a Pound sign!" I couldn't find it. It made writing really annoying, though I suppose substituting a Pound sign for L didn't really harm anything since I was the only one who saw it.
> 
> I have no idea where my Newton is now.


I still have three. An MP130, and MP2000, and an MP2100.

I had no problem with the handwriting recognition, but that could be due my being a professional mechanical draftsman back in the days before computers.  

Mike


----------

